# Top Smokers Comments and Vaping comebacks...



## Puff&Pass (15/5/15)

I've had a few encounters with my previously fellow smokers and have heard some funny replies to vaping, thought it would be funny to hear what you guys have heard from smokers and the comebacks you threw...lol

I've heard:
1) "Isn't it easier to just light a smoke" (Response: Isn't it the easiest to not smoke anything at all?)
2) "I think it's kind of gay" (Response: Well if vaping triggers a sense of sexuality in you who am I to judge.)
3) "It doesn't work you'll be smoking in 6 months" (Response: How much are you willing to bet on it?)
4) "That puts moisture on your lungs" (Response: oh shit...maybe I should go back to putting Phenol,benzene,toluene tar in my lungs, might be better off.)
5)"What's next a car battery?" (Response: Direct tie-in to the Eskom grid, I'm done playing).
6)"I heard it also causes lung cancer" (Response: You heard wrong...not worth discussing).
7)"Cant you blend your liquid to make less smoke?" (Response:"I can...but ehm....no...lol")
8)"I don't want to charge batteries all day"(Response:" I think it's better than pluggin the oxygen machine in 20years from now")

My bud tunes me a smoker said he's gonna file a complaint in a bar...lmao...these guys really want the alternative to go away.

Will add some more later...please do add your experiences....and Vape on...LIKE A BOSS!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (17/5/15)

I must say I get less anti vaping comments these days than i did 18 months ago

Two of the people that gave me these types of comments in the beginning have changed their views. The one is now vaping and the other just doesnt make any of these comments anymore. 

When people say things like "i heard it causes cancer" or "i heard it contains carcinogens" i always ask them where they heard that. Usually they say somewhere in Facebook or in a magazine. I say to them they need to read proper scientific research by people like Dr Farsalinos and that shows that while vaping is not 100% safe it is a lot safer than smoking. So I believe i am healthier than when I smoked. That usually does the trick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

